# Osaka Drinking Chronicles



## osakajoe (Jul 23, 2019)

Lots of people have commented on my drinking here in Osaka. So I decided to start a relaxed thread to document my experiences and maybe share a recommendation or three for some drinks and eats in Osaka.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 23, 2019)

This is now on my watch list!


----------



## Stonetherapy (Jul 23, 2019)

This is gold!!!!

I no longer partake in the recreational liquids, retiring after a distinguished career for health and lifestyle reasons. Still had to see if you set up this thread as it will be very handy for anyone travelling your way, well played.


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 23, 2019)

Tuesday night. 

ひらやま Hirayama
Great staff. Decent prices. 
About 3-4 drinks 
1200-3000 per person 
Known for yakisoba. (Had it yesterday, so no picture today)
Also tonpeyaki is great. 
2 beers. 3 highballs.


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 23, 2019)

Tuesday continued

かこも kakomo 
Many drinks...
Ebi roll, zasai, gobo chips you should eat. 
1000-3,000 per person 




































Garage 39’
Expensive craft beer but I like it. 
1000 per pint
Three tonight


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 23, 2019)

It looks so good


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 23, 2019)

Wednesday morning hangover 6/10
Try not mix nihonshu (sake) ladies and gentlemen.

And some forgotten uploads from last night





















And if you hadn’t notice I spend a lot of my time in standing bars. Sitting slows you down and you can’t tell when you’ve had one too many. And they tend to be cheaper for the quality you get.


----------



## CoteRotie (Jul 23, 2019)

Awwww... Makes me want to get on a plane.


----------



## Qapla' (Jul 23, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> Try not mix nihonshu (sake) ladies and gentlemen.


Why not?


----------



## ian (Jul 23, 2019)

I always mix sake with my ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Ochazuke (Jul 23, 2019)

Gobo chips are the best!


----------



## Ochazuke (Jul 23, 2019)

@osakajoe - if you want to experience the worst hangover, catch a flight down to Okinawa and get some drinks made with shima (that’s what we call our awamori). 

超水っぽいでも強い。 Then mix with some nihonshu and highballs. You’ll actually want to die!


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 23, 2019)

Ochazuke said:


> @osakajoe - if you want to experience the worst hangover, catch a flight down to Okinawa and get some drinks made with shima (that’s what we call our awamori).
> 
> 超水っぽいでも強い。 Then mix with some nihonshu and highballs. You’ll actually want to die!



Oh yeah I remember my Okinawa hangover. I have a friend who lives in Chatan. I couldn’t even eat my entire lunch the next day.



Qapla' said:


> Why not?


Just takes your hangover to a higher level the deeper you get into the bottle after drinking beers and highballs before. Here’s my scale 
1-3 drinks before nihonshu = no problem to mix
4-7 = don’t go too over board on nihonshu, slight hangover 
8+ = level of hangover increases exponentially depending how far you go


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks for the pictures Joe. First year went to Japan for Ice carving competition had a fare well dinner at a hot springs. It was comfortable inside and snowing outside big picture windows. Feb. in Hokkaido. Great food and large bottles of Kirin beer. Also Saki cups that got refilled lose track. Singing Karaoke they had English songs I sang couple Beatles songs. Flying back to Hawaii next day no fun had a mean hangover.

Next year left early to see Kyoto 9 days in traditional Ryokan ate Japanese breakfast and would tour during the day. It was the first time I saw beer in vending machines. Winter time snowing temples were almost vacant it was magical. After flew up to Hokkaido for Ice carving at the farewell dinner I just had a couple beers I had learned my lesson from year before.


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 25, 2019)

Four of these 





Home two




Maybe bottle after.
of wine 
Spilled it.


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 29, 2019)

Wow was pretty gone in that last post. Don’t remember posting that but do love that beer. 

Anyways, Had a ハモ (daggerer tooth sea eel??) course last night. Had some beers, champagne, Shochu, high balls and nihonshu. Local joint near Fukai station in Sakai, so not easy to get to and out of the way. Hamo in season now but they also do an amazing blow fish course here. 



























Head has the softest meat lol


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks like your drinking sessions often involve some great food as well! Seems like a lot of fun!
I wouldn’t mind a bite of that head (^ ^).


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 29, 2019)

Osaka is the place to eat and drink, so finding a spot with good food and drinks is culture. A shop wouldn’t last long because competition is fierce with all the small shops throughout the city. If you can’t keep your base coming and keep or improve your quality you lose.

I’ve stopped going to many places that have switched chefs, changed portions sized and increased prices, and completely ruined everything.


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 30, 2019)

If you’re in Osaka and staying near higobashi station (or even in Umeda), like at the Regha Royal Hotel, I recommend a night at these places. 

Baccauin 
An Italian Japanese fusion restaurant. I have taken many tourists and local here and everyone has loved the food. Even had some chefs say that some of the Italian food tasted better than many of the places they tried in Italy. I can’t confirm this as I haven’t been to Italy yet, but I do enjoy the food. The kiwi chi-hais go down lime flavored water. 













Just down the street are some standing bars but only hit the one I like. Stand New Sankaku (スタンド ニュー サンカク)













Only had one type of nihonshu but was very drinkable. Bumped into some old friends and made new ones and vaguely remember walking home. Good times.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 30, 2019)

Italian and French Restaurants in Japan have a Japanese twist

Hokkaido in winter ate best bowls of noodles I had ever had experienced. They fueled us carving 20 - 300#blocks of ice, 48 hours- each team two persons. That and the coffee tent.


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 7, 2019)

Been awhile since I posted, I go to a lot of the same bars so no need to repost. 

Had a free day the other day so did some day drinking. 

If you’re in Umeda during the day...
Standing sushi bar for in Osaka grand building B1 next to Hankyu department store. 
Kaki & Wine Tachigui Sushimaru




Good prices and portions, not Super class sushi but pretty good. Also one of the few places I know that uses the small crunchy ice for their drinks, which I like since I’m habitual ice eater. 


JR station in Umeda has a gourmet food court in B2. Plenty of places to eat and drink but just for drinking I got to Craft Beer Market




Plenty beers on tap and pints are 780 (I think). 


If you’re in the mood for a burger, Two stations south on the yotsubashi line, Honmachi station. 
Yes Burger








Cuts and trims the meat and then makes his own patties, and fries from scratch. Also three taps of craft beer at 1000 per pint.


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Osakajoe, what are those red, blue and yellow tags in your first picture of your newest post in umeda?


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 7, 2019)

erickso1 said:


> Osakajoe, what are those red, blue and yellow tags in your first picture of your newest post in umeda?





This is a standing sushi bar. You order by placing those tags in your basket. They all have chips in them, so when your done they just throw them in a checkout basket to calculate your check.

From top:
White = ¥100 items, I never order. 
Red = ¥200 items, like salmon, maguro, tai
Blue = ¥300 items like fatty salmon, Ikura
Gold = ¥400 items like fatty maguro, unagi 
Bottom yellow = drinks, various prices

Only thing i order for 100 yen is the first beer. The otsukare (job finished/good work) beer, first small beer, is ¥100.


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 7, 2019)

On my way home from Sakai I stopped in Tengachyaya where I transfer trains and a place I’ve been drinking for years. 

Just outside the station across the road (not the sports/supermarket side) is a corner of standing bars. I go here often for the sashimi and orange pulp chi-hais 




Side note: day drinking here from afternoon to about 3pm (happy hour), ¥100 highballs


----------



## Jkts (Aug 9, 2019)

I love this thread. Please keep posting photos and observations so I have more ideas what to eat and drink next time I go to japan!


----------



## Ochazuke (Aug 9, 2019)

100% my favorite thread on the forum for all of my 懐かしい feelings.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 9, 2019)

Me too like the pictures of drinks & grinds.


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 9, 2019)

Great to see all the drinking behind the drunk-posts 

In all seriousness, the photography in this thread is very compelling,
conveying a sense of being there...better than many travel threads

Cheers


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 10, 2019)

Will try and keep it going with new places, but I do go to many of the same bars. I will also try not upload photos of places I’ve already been unless there is something cool on the menu. 

All pictures are done with my iPhone on portrait mode and making sure I lock the focus on the subject


----------



## Jville (Aug 10, 2019)

Definitely a very fun thread!


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 16, 2019)

If you’re in the mood for a nicer restaurant and in the Sakai-suji Honmachi area try Sushi Yujiro. Edo-mae style sushi and I suggest you make a reservation. Staff seems English friendly but switch to Japanese once I speak. There is a course or a la carte. Wife’s birthday so two people spent about 22,000 Yen on dinner and many drinks. We didn’t do course.


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 16, 2019)

A station south in Nagahori bashi there is a standing I go to called Juggler. Good nihonshu and matching food. 













I hadn’t had a corona in ages so chased my nihonshu with that.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 16, 2019)

I think you spend on booze what I make in a year.  Fun following your adventures!


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 17, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> I think you spend on booze what I make in a year.  Fun following your adventures!



You better go demand a raise then because I probably don’t spend that much on drinks hahaha 

I’d say anywhere from 30,000 - 60,000 a month on going out for drinks (I also treat others). As stated before, married with no kids and both of us work. So I can budget it after bills, savings, and essentials. Also don’t need a car where I live and can bike and walk most places. 

May seem like it’s a lot but most of these places drinks range around 350-450 yen. And if I really want to go deep there’s an all you can drink and eat Korean bbq nearby for 3,500 yen. I can usually drink 9-11 highballs in the time limit.


----------



## osakajoe (Oct 29, 2019)

Been awhile and I usually hit the same spots. I’ve also been quite busy these past months.

Found a yaki tori joint near my usual stomping grounds. 





Still love going to the local liquor shop where the mother runs a standing bar next door


----------



## Kristoffer (Oct 30, 2019)

Loving the sense of presence in your picture! They give a great feeling of escapism from daily tasks in a rainy autumn Sweden.


----------



## osakajoe (Feb 5, 2020)

Been awhile 

Not Osaka but did a day trip to Ise. 

















Then back to Osaka


----------

